# Conditioning in Lousy Circumstance: WWYD?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you probably have little choice but to trailer out, or board your horse somewhere with an arena and access to trails. if you are serious about competing, or even really riding, living on a 2.25 acre island surrounded by concrete will make it hard for you to do much more than minor riding, trick training and loving on your horse , who is living so close and happy with you.


----------



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

Dressage done _properly_ leads to a very fit horse, and you can do flat work anywhere. I'd do that daily, then trailer out to the trails once a week. If you have neighbors with land you can always ask if you could use it, perhaps paying a fee to do so (still cheaper than boarding, more than likely).

You're right that dodging cars is no fun, but from what I've read road work (introduced slowly) can actually be beneficial. I wouldn't canter, but some walking and easy trotting shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't forget that all the miles count.....even if it going around and around. Get out when you can. Time off is often BETTER for the horse than the conditioning, as long as your competitions are not dramatically different terrain from your own.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. I think I'm just going to have to give in and do the "figure eights in the paddock until the boredom turns me homicidal" form of conditioning. Ah, well. As long as it gets me to my goals!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I used to pony my yearling off my atv around and around and around about 2.5 acres, to get him in condition to show in hand. It took hours and it wasn't real entertaining but it worked and wasn't hard on his legs like lunging would have been.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

It sounds like your only real option on a daily basis is to do laps around the riding space you have. Make sure you vary it up regularly so you and the horse don't get too bored. Correct dressage riding will really help with conditioning. Throw in some stuff like ground poles/cavalettis and little jumps if you feel so inclined. 

If you have a trailer then I'd try to make weekly trips to nearby trails to get out and do some longer riding. If not, try to befriend people with trailers who go out regularly. You can do without if you can't haul out, but being able to do so once in awhile would be ideal.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm in a somewhat similar situation. I no longer have permission to condition in the fields near home. I've been hauling out at least once a week for training rides, sometimes twice a week if I can. I ride on the roads occasionally, usually just a bareback stroll at a walk for 2 miles, but helps strengthen legs a bit. In the dry season I do dressage work in the pasture; transitions , lateral work, ground poles and cavaletti are great. I have done laps around the pasture in the summer, even though it takes many laps it can be done. I think it helps that my horses are turned out 24/7 so walking around all day. It is the hardest in the winter when there is no good footing here.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

PSNapier hit the nail on the head.

You'll have a well behaved horse for your leave on Friday after work and get back home Sunday night camping / distance training expeditions.

On a positive note you may gain experience in a wider variety of terrain and conditions than you would by riding from home most of the time. Also you and your horse will develop a camping partnership very valuable on race weekends!


----------

